# Project Sub Kilo disc brake wheelset



## Ole (Feb 22, 2004)

My current XC racing wheelset weighs 1085g (started at 1091g last winter, got down to 1080g with 100% ceramic bearings, got back up to 1085g when the rear bearings cracked), and it's lasted my 80kg body one and a half seasons of racing. So now it's time for something new.  

The goal is less than one kilogram, and I must be able to use it for technical XC races. For regular tires, not tubular. Parts will start to arrive shortly, I'll present them as they arrive.


Ole.


----------



## bholwell (Oct 17, 2007)

Yikes, that seems crazy light for a 175 lb. person.

Hopping on this one.


----------



## liam2051 (Apr 19, 2008)

Im assuming your using a certain carbon rim that was floating around this forum awhile back?


----------



## Limon (Jan 26, 2004)

are you using pillar 1422 all around?


----------



## protocol_droid (Jul 7, 2004)

Sweet. I was wondering when you were going to do this. 

Funny though, I just built up a mavic 819 w/ king HD SS rear and 20mm fronts and heavy arse dt competition spokes for my hucker bike. Total weight 2010 g. Ha, ha, ha.


----------



## Ole (Feb 22, 2004)

I'll be using the new Innolite rims, Pillar 1422 on the front right and rear left, and Marwi on front left, rear right, for optimum spoke elongation and wheel stability. Hubs will be 28h Extralite UltraHubs SPD with full ceramic in the front and hybrid ceramics in the rear. Weight should dip just below 1000g even with 260g rims.

Ole.


----------



## Batas (Jan 16, 2004)

Just be sure to get the new extralite hubs.


----------



## jorgenbli (Jun 2, 2008)

Sounds great, but expensive..!?
What is total cost for the parts you listed?


----------



## protocol_droid (Jul 7, 2004)

probably ~$1.50/gram?


----------



## Flystagg (Nov 14, 2006)

good luck claiming the 1 kilo landmark


----------



## Epic-o (Feb 24, 2007)

Batas said:


> Just be sure to get the new extralite hubs.


Can you already say something about those hubs??

Please...


----------



## Batas (Jan 16, 2004)

I can't say anything for now  All I can say is that they are going to be so much better... Totally renewed internals, different mechanism, very low friction, and an amazing sound.


----------



## Ole (Feb 22, 2004)

Project Sub Kilo is finshed! Or just started, really, as I have yet to ride the wheels.









I spent the last few nights building them, with the rims weighing in at 239.2g and 241.2g.









28h front. 89g hub, wheel weight 434g









28h rear wheel, 170g hub, wheel weight 524g









:thumbsup:


----------



## Upandatem (Apr 11, 2004)

Very nice what skewers, cassette, and tires are you going to mount?

I'm very interested in how you find those Innolites, keep us posted!


----------



## Ole (Feb 22, 2004)

I'm going to modify the front axle to take a 9mm QR. I've made a 9mm QR from an Extralite Alien2 lever and a Ritchey Sqraxle 9mm rod. It significantly stiffens up the front end at only 20g extra compared to a stock Alien2. In the rear I'll be using a Alien2, and a Recon 11-32 10s cassette (with XX RD and triggers).


----------



## culturesponge (Aug 15, 2007)

brilliant Ole & well under 1kg - you made it look so easy

those Innolite carbon rims are simply amazing, hope they ride alright


----------



## ohadamirov (Jun 26, 2008)

WOW !!! amazing build !


----------



## Slobberdoggy (Sep 26, 2005)

culturesponge said:


> brilliant Ole & well under 1kg - you made it look so easy
> 
> those Innolite carbon rims are simply amazing, hope they ride alright


I'm not sure how to type the Italian "Spret-za-tora"?

Why Hyrbrid bearings at the rear and not full ceramics?


----------



## Flystagg (Nov 14, 2006)

Because he already smashed the 1 kilo mark by 42 grams, and in his original post he said he already cracked a set of full ceramics in his old wheels.

Rims were under weight to, did you have any hand in that Ole , or did you just get lucky?


----------



## Limon (Jan 26, 2004)

121g lighter than mine :madman: :thumbsup:


----------



## Upandatem (Apr 11, 2004)

your wheels are so fat.


----------



## amillmtb (Jun 24, 2005)

Whats the rest of the bike look like?


----------



## nikoli8 (Mar 23, 2008)

amillmtb said:


> Whats the rest of the bike look like?


 I agree, just like at a strip club, you can only tease me so long.... just show it already:madman:


----------



## GiantMartin (Sep 12, 2007)

Very nice wheels. Show rest of bike.


----------



## Batas (Jan 16, 2004)

Ole, do you know what mechanism has the rear hub? Pawls or... "The new thing"?


----------



## 88 rex (Aug 2, 2007)

Ole said:


> I'm going to modify the front axle to take a 9mm QR. I've made a 9mm QR from an Extralite Alien2 lever and a Ritchey Sqraxle 9mm rod. It significantly stiffens up the front end at only 20g extra compared to a stock Alien2. In the rear I'll be using a Alien2, and a Recon 11-32 10s cassette (with XX RD and triggers).


Why not SRAM Red 11-28 cassette with Red rear derarilleur. XX trigger for the rear and X0 grip shift for the front. That should save some more weight. And probably be cheaper.


----------



## protocol_droid (Jul 7, 2004)

sweet!!! Let's see how they hold up now. Awesome build.


----------



## Ole (Feb 22, 2004)

Batas said:


> Ole, do you know what mechanism has the rear hub? Pawls or... "The new thing"?


"The new thing". Shhhhhhh!

Ole.


----------



## jbsteven (Aug 12, 2009)

any issues with the radial laced front wheel/ti spokes and using a disk?


----------



## Ole (Feb 22, 2004)

jbsteven said:


> any issues with the radial laced front wheel/ti spokes and using a disk?


Hasn't been a problem with the sub-1100g wheelset I've used the last two seasons.

Ole.


----------



## Ole (Feb 22, 2004)

*First test*

Today was the first test, on tarmac around the neighbourhood. There was nothing special going on, the wheels felt remarkably normal during sprinting, hard braking, turning, wheelying and jumping. After the weekend I'll take them on a real off road ride, but so far everything seems very good. Stiffness at least as good as my old 108xg wheels.

I weighed the wheelset at the post office, the scale said 954g!

Ole.


----------



## MazaX (Feb 14, 2009)

Did you try to run this wheels tubeless? I'd like to know if they work well as the ztr race7000...
Thanks.


----------



## Ole (Feb 22, 2004)

No problems with tubeless so far. Have done a few off road rides on the wheels, and the Raven-tires stayed on.

Ole.


----------



## MazaX (Feb 14, 2009)

Ole said:


> No problems with tubeless so far. Have done a few off road rides on the wheels, and the Raven-tires stayed on.
> 
> Ole.


Thanks Ole.
Are you using only the yellow tape or also the rim strip? And what pressure are you runing?
The weight of the Raven looks very good. And maybe they are a bit more resitance than maxxis exception series.

Regards.


----------



## Ole (Feb 22, 2004)

I'm using Stan's Yellow tape, and I'm running 30 psi on the 2.0 Raven.


Ole.


----------



## nikoli8 (Mar 23, 2008)

Total cost per item, and why not Marwi al around... I know you explained it.. but please dumb it down for me... thanks... They look beautiful... whats the full bike these are on...


----------



## Ole (Feb 22, 2004)

The wheels are crazy expensive with the ceramic bearings, I don't even want to calculate... 

I use thicker spokes on the side with most tension, to prevent the rim from moving sideways when you have forces up through the plande of the wheel, like bumps and most cornering.

The wheels are on an Intense Spider FRO, currently at 8.74kg, hope to drop a few 100gs for next season with some XX parts and a new fork (I have 2009 SID Race now).

Ole.


----------



## nikoli8 (Mar 23, 2008)

I totally understand the exspensive thing, where did you source Ceramic Bearings...
As for XX, I might just get the brakes...


----------



## Ole (Feb 22, 2004)

I got the bearings from Boca Bearings. I already have tuned R1, so I'm thinking about XX RD and triggers, and a Recon 11-32 10s with Extralite Gara up front.


----------



## nino (Jan 13, 2004)

Ole said:


> I got the bearings from Boca Bearings. I already have tuned R1, so I'm thinking about XX RD and triggers, and a Recon 11-32 10s with Extralite Gara up front.


Ole,
just remember that with a 32 cassette you can also use a DA derailleur.With some Extralite pulley wheels and Al-bolts it weighs just 143g.Pair that to the right side 10s Shimano shifter (SL-R770) and you get a lighter 10s setup...

bye
nino


----------



## Ole (Feb 22, 2004)

Thanks for the tip. But with XX I should be able to use a RED RD, which weighs only 135g with Extralite pulleys. Besides, I've had more luck with shifting precision with X0 compared to XTR.


Ole.


----------



## nino (Jan 13, 2004)

Ole said:


> Thanks for the tip. But with XX I should be able to use a RED RD, which weighs only 135g with Extralite pulleys. Besides, I've had more luck with shifting precision with X0 compared to XTR.
> 
> Ole.


Are you sure about the RED rear derailleur fitting with a 32 cassette? The DA works for sure but i haven't seen such info for the Red so far.


----------



## Ole (Feb 22, 2004)

I don't know, so I guess I'll have to try it. I have a RED on my road bike.


Ole.


----------



## Epic-o (Feb 24, 2007)

Ole,

Will you ever show us your bike??

You must have one of the best bikes of this site but I haven´t seen any pic of your bike since I started reading this forum...


----------



## Bikeon (Apr 17, 2008)

Epic-o said:


> Ole, Will you ever show us your bike??


+1. Ole, Ole, we are waiting


----------



## nikoli8 (Mar 23, 2008)

Ole said:


> I got the bearings from Boca Bearings. I already have tuned R1, so I'm thinking about XX RD and triggers, and a Recon 11-32 10s with Extralite Gara up front.


As I am reviving from having a heart attack... Ceramic Bearings are extremely expensive...:madman:


----------



## jordanrosenbach3 (Jan 6, 2007)

+2, lets see this bike you've got!


----------



## yellowbook (Aug 21, 2005)

If you check his blog, I think there it is.....


----------



## 3Ronin (Feb 4, 2010)

you guys are either lazy or need to catch on on technology


----------



## nikoli8 (Mar 23, 2008)

Looks nice... Take off the Innolite stickers Ole


----------



## Window_shopper (May 23, 2010)

Why not AX lightness?


----------



## Ole (Feb 22, 2004)

ax only makes tubular rims. Not interested.


----------

